# Pics: Puppy to Adult stages



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

With all the new puppies, I thought it would be fun to show some pics of Lily from 11 weeks to adulthood. It is interesting to see the body & face changes.
11 weeks-She was a light silver with a dark streak down her back


15 weeks, you can see she is starting to blow her coat.


20 weeks, a few fuzzies left. Her face color really never changed, just darker. She also got gangly.


8 mos. almost there! Still gangly.


2 1/2 years, all grown up.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

What a sweetheart! Lol she really DID get gangly for a while there, huh? Love these, neat to see the progression. I look back at puppy photos of Gizmo and can hardly believe he's the same dog!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have owned a number of horses and she reminded me of a gangly colt!! It is fun to look back, so many members have had questions on coat, head shapes and body. They do change quite a bit!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I love these puppy photos of lily she is absolutely adorable. I love seeing how they change. It's going to be interesting to see how my four pups grow up


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> I love these puppy photos of lily she is absolutely adorable. I love seeing how they change. It's going to be interesting to see how my four pups grow up


I can't wait to see yours either!! Of course, we don't want to wish the puppy time away...it goes so fast. I also got to watch Raisin & Mia also...so much fun.


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

It is fun to see the progression pictures. Since my dogs are rescues, I can only imagine their puppy hood. Thanks for sharing. Lily is such a unique, beautiful dog. 😊


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Photobuff42 said:


> It is fun to see the progression pictures. Since my dogs are rescues, I can only imagine their puppy hood. Thanks for sharing. Lily is such a unique, beautiful dog. 😊


Our previous girl was a rescue too, was about 5-6 years old when we found her. I always wanted to know what she looked like as a puppy! Was impossible to picture, had always known her as an adult.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Debby. It's always great to see pictures of their changes through out puppyhood. Lily is so adorable and her coloring is so beautiful.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Photobuff42 said:


> It is fun to see the progression pictures. Since my dogs are rescues, I can only imagine their puppy hood. Thanks for sharing. Lily is such a unique, beautiful dog. 😊


Thanks Kay...I think it is fascinating to see the changes. Unless there are pictures to compare the week to week changes are very subtle. Thank you for giving your pups a loving home! I'm glad you liked the pics.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> What a sweetheart! Lol she really DID get gangly for a while there, huh? Love these, neat to see the progression. I look back at puppy photos of Gizmo and can hardly believe he's the same dog!


I would love to see Gizmos pics. Can you post them? I never get tired of seeing those changes!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't believe Lily is already 2 and a half! Time really does fly!

I also can't believe how bad I was at taking pictures when Kerri was a puppy. It wasn't a number problem, there are plenty, but technique- most of her puppy pics are a blur! She changed a lot though. At 12 weeks she was very dark, more of her hairs ended in black than ended in brown. Now almost every hair has at least a little of the brown sableing on it.

Here she is at 12 weeks-









Then here around 14 weeks, the lighting is better, she wasn't quite as dark as the first picture leads you to believe but she did lighten up quick. Also that ear went up and down and everywhere in between those first 6 months.









6 months. She was going through a super gangly phase here, she ate a lot and was still very skinny!









Here she is a little over 7 months, just graduated basic obedience. As you can see her neck hair was going wild, I thought she might be growing a mane for a while there! Also as you can see her face is still really dark, although that ear settled to it's final position by now.









Then here she is at a year. The brown on her came in all the way, her neck hair calmed down and she filled out a little bit. The only other change that really happened was her muzzle silvered a LOT over the next 6 months. 









By 18 months her muzzle was almost totally white. Here she is around a year and a half-









Then we have her now, all grown up and 4 years old!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

What beautiful photos of Lily and Kerri. It really is amazing and kinda cool how much they change. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## miss nomer (Oct 26, 2015)

I love seeing puppy to adult pics! Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Lily has always been so gorgeous Deb! I love seeing these type of pictures they really do change a lot when you look back. Lily just got more beautiful as she got older in my opinion!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What a great series of pictures. She looks so mature in the last picture.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> I can't believe Lily is already 2 and a half! Time really does fly!
> 
> I also can't believe how bad I was at taking pictures when Kerri was a puppy. It wasn't a number problem, there are plenty, but technique- most of her puppy pics are a blur! She changed a lot though. At 12 weeks she was very dark, more of her hairs ended in black than ended in brown. Now almost every hair has at least a little of the brown sableing on it.
> 
> ...


I LOVE Kerri's pictures Annie! Her ears in the first photo make me melt. Thank you for showing them to us.
I know, it is crazy to think Lily is full grown now.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kismet said:


> What beautiful photos of Lily and Kerri. It really is amazing and kinda cool how much they change. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Karen...I loved seeing Kerri's pics also. I think it is fascinating to see the changes ove the first couple of years. Do you have any to share??😀


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

miss nomer said:


> I love seeing puppy to adult pics! Thanks so much for sharing them.


Me too...please make sure to take loads of your little Titan! Would love to see them.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks Karen...I loved seeing Kerri's pics also. I think it is fascinating to see the changes ove the first couple of years. Do you have any to share??😀


I'll see if I can find Chad's puppy photos. He's 10 now so has gone through some changes. 😝


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I love that! That is awesome to see her transition from puppy to adult. She's beautiful. I love the colour of her coat. What a lovely dog she is.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Lily has always been so gorgeous Deb! I love seeing these type of pictures they really do change a lot when you look back. Lily just got more beautiful as she got older in my opinion!


Thanks Cailylin, she got very leggy, her face and body really went through some major changes. Did Pablo change much...he is such a cobby beautiful boy, I can't imagine that he changed in his body too much.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> I love that! That is awesome to see her transition from puppy to adult. She's beautiful. I love the colour of her coat. What a lovely dog she is.


You are very kind....her color was unique as a puppy and got more striking in its contrast as she matured. Do you have any pics of your pretty girl Dorothy??


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks Cailylin, she got very leggy, her face and body really went through some major changes. Did Pablo change much...he is such a cobby beautiful boy, I can't imagine that he changed in his body too much.


Pablo went through a real lanky stage I'll try find a pic for ya! He looked so odd but he sorta filled out though we are having real troubles with him eating right now it's stressing me out. He has a vet appointment next week for it we think he has a food allergy the only thing his little tummy seems to handle us light things like chicken and rice, scrambled eggs etc even some puppy food but anything heavier he refuses to eat or will vomit it up in little bits. Bizarre!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Pablo went through a real lanky stage I'll try find a pic for ya! He looked so odd but he sorta filled out though we are having real troubles with him eating right now it's stressing me out. He has a vet appointment next week for it we think he has a food allergy the only thing his little tummy seems to handle us light things like chicken and rice, scrambled eggs etc even some puppy food but anything heavier he refuses to eat or will vomit it up in little bits. Bizarre!


I am so sorry you are having troubles with his food. Is his appetite very good? Mine will go off their food once in a great while but are back at it in a day or at the most 2 days.
Would love to see his lanky pic, I can't imagine him going through that!


----------

